# Goose Calling Class



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

After seeing the respose to the Duck Calling Class, who would be interested in attending a Goose Calling Class? 

Jeff


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I would be interested.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Me!


----------



## NovaNation (Oct 17, 2007)

Who would the instructor be?


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

This is a class I sorely need to attend. I do ok on the duck call, however, my goose calling sucks. When and where would this class take place?


----------



## caddis&drakes (Feb 6, 2011)

I'd also be interested in learning goose calling. I am going to be in the duck call class but if the times dont overlap and there is room in a goose class, I'd definitely come.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm interested!


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

I'd be in on this one as well Jeff.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Has anyone stepped up to teach?


----------



## C_Wiser (Nov 5, 2011)

I would have to nominate GooseGambler for this class..... best goose killer in the state!!


----------



## JD_ (Oct 2, 2008)

I'd be interested.


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

I would be very interested. I still need to practice with my Lynch Mob. Details maybe?


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

C_Wiser said:


> I would have to nominate GooseGambler for this class..... best goose killer in the state!!


+1


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Joel Draxler said:


> [quote="C_Wiser":2bjqihe0]I would have to nominate GooseGambler for this class..... best goose killer in the state!!


+1[/quote:2bjqihe0]

+2


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I would be interested


----------



## duckkiller31 (May 25, 2012)

I would be intrested


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm interested, Put me down. Where would the lessons be? Date? Tme?. Anxious, season cant come soon enough.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. Looks like we have enough people to start planning this.


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

Who is going to teach it?


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

travis madden said:


> Who is going to teach it?


I haven't even asked anyone at this point. I was trying to gauge interest but I guess I need a volunteer. . . . .


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I REALLY NEED to learn how to use a goose call! So, depending on time and location I'd be in.


----------



## Chuck (Mar 28, 2012)

NovaNation said:


> Who would the instructor be?


you


----------



## NovaNation (Oct 17, 2007)

Why not the reigning state goose calling champion?


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Why not both of you


----------



## Chuck (Mar 28, 2012)

I would love to teach something with Brent, sense there is still alot I could learn from him also. But the problem would be location.


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

I would be very interested in a goose calling class as well.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i would have an interest in this as well depending on where and when


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

Count me in depending on where it's at! Not getting home until almost 6:00 PM sucks. If its close and I can make it there I would love to join.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

I'd also be interested. Also I nominate Klarq for the teaching position........:grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin:


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Soooo....Any chance of this happening??


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

I think so. We just need to finish up the Duck class and finalize the goose calling teacher.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Update

We are going to hold the Goose Calling Class on Wednesday nights starting on August 8th. This will be a 4 week class and will be held in the downtown SLC area. Classes will start at 7:00 and run for an hour to an hour and half. In order to keep this efficient, the class will be limited to 15 people. Darren Camblin of Sean Mann Outdoors will be teaching the class. 

Please reply to this post if you are interested and can come to all 4 classes.


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm in, Pick me, pick me


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

I would love to join but unfortunately Wednesday is a bad night in August! Ugh !!! I will have to wait and hope there is another class. It deffinetly sounds like a great thing if it's anything like the duck one sounds.


----------



## Justducky (Jun 29, 2012)

Count me in. ---Nathan


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I want in!


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

I just spoke with Daren Camblin and he needs to have surgery on his knee. We are now looking for a new instructor for this class. If you can teach please give me a cal at (801) 244-4582.

If we can not find an instructor, we will have to postpone this class.

Jeff


----------



## duckkiller31 (May 25, 2012)

count me in


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Still looking for a replacement instructor but we are going to have the first class on the 8th! We will learn the basic and get started in the right direction.


----------



## Citori20ga (Nov 17, 2010)

I'd be interested in joining y'all. I can blow the duck, and I can make enough noise to be slightly dangerous on the goose call, but I would love to learn from someone who is willing to teach! Always looking to improve!!!


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

me me me!!!


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

Does anyone want to carpool? I'm coming from Clinton.


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for putting this together, it was a big help for me. If anyone gets a chance to meet Darren Camblin he is a stand up guy, very helpful and understanding.


----------



## eddy (Sep 27, 2011)

I loot to toot my own horn. But I god at blowing anything. I could teach this grease blow call class if need to be. I not much on the pubic speaking but can blow with the best and rest. Let me know f you want me to come teaxch blow class


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

We are back on for the second class this wednesday evening. Darrin is have surgery but we have a replacement instructor lined up. If you are interested in attending, pm me ASAP. I will be texting those that attended the first class as well.


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

I will be there for the blow class


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Very insightful! I can't wait for the season!


----------



## eddy (Sep 27, 2011)

My butty I do thing with say I can blow anything I get my hands one


----------



## C_Wiser (Nov 5, 2011)

So is that Lynch Mob guy teaching the class??? Cuz i swear that guy is part goose


----------

